
JQuery UI 1.6rc3: It’s getting really close - qhoxie
http://blog.jquery.com/2008/12/31/jquery-ui-16rc3-its-getting-really-close/
======
shutter
Awesome. I just picked up learning jQuery, considering switching my project
away from a mix of YUI 2 and 3. So far, it's been enjoyable, but it'll be even
better as jQuery UI improves.

